# 131 and nipple



## tons of snapper (Jun 22, 2009)

anything being caught at the 131 hole or nipple?


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Fished around there last weekend. Only caught 1 35 pound wahoo, but also missed a white and a couple other mystery bites. There were several whites caught in around there in the green water last weekend.


----------



## seeryfly (Jul 13, 2009)

Nada at the Nipple yesterday. Water is still green. That coupled with the big glowing moon didn't make it a very pleasurable trip. Not enoughsingin dragto keep me interested.


----------

